# HELP!!! CEL on/Awful jerking



## travelbug73 (May 7, 2004)

Hey there,
I have a 1994 altima, manual shift, 133000 miles. The check engine light (CEL) has been coming on for a few months now. I got it checked and was told that I needed an entirely new exhaust system, that would cost me $600.00. I went to a muffler place for a second opinion and I was told that they really did not see much of a problem.

The CEL has been coming on and off since then. Recently (past couple of months), I also noticed that the car seems to jerk very badly in lower gears, plus the car this morning would not accelerate in first and second gears initially.

Also, I have noticed that sometimes my shift gets "stuck". It is hard for me to change gears and when cold, my accelerator also gets stuck for a few minutes.

I discovered this forum 5 minutes ago. I really don't know much about cars and I'm a student (read poor). I would appreciate any information and help about the course of action I must take. Please do understand that my car vocabulary is not that great and it would be nice if you could expand acronyms and not assume anything at all.
I sincerely thank every one who responds.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

were you given the codes for the cel that youve been getting? i have a hard time believing as well that the entire exhaust needed to be replaced. the jerking at low speeds can be several things, but im not going to spout off without knowing the codes you're getting. can you pull the codes yourself?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The hard shifting could be engine mounts or even trans gear oil level.
The jerking may be clutch or the engine needs a good tune up. When was the last time you replaced the plugs, cap and rotor or the fuel and air filters? 
If possible try taking off the distributor cap to see if there is any oil inside.
Unfortunately, I can't really do much more diagnostic work without the codes stored.

Troy


----------



## travelbug73 (May 7, 2004)

*Code 34!*

Hey all,
Thank you for the responses. Good year did not have any codes on my bill initially. So, today, I took the car to Good Year again and they came up with Code 34. They told me Code 34 meant knock sensor and that it needs replacement. They quoted $631 + tax for labor and parts.
Is the knock sensor very difficult to replace and very expensive? Are extreme jerking and CEL on symptoms of 'bad knock sensor'? What does it mean when you are told that the timing is affected?
I appreciate your help.
Thank you again


----------



## travelbug73 (May 7, 2004)

*Error*

Please see above message.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i myself have not had a problem with my 39 dollar bosch sensor. it takes about 20 minutes or so to replace. ive had the same one for the last 40k miles. i believe the interval is 65k miles.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The knock sensor is not the problem. It is working correctly but the running rough caused the knock sensor to "feel" that some detonation occured.
Take a look at the spark plugs, the condition of the cap and rotor, and try changing your filters and then let us know what you find.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, he changed his post... i should have quoted him. he was asking about a bosch o2 sensor at first...


----------



## travelbug73 (May 7, 2004)

*It was the distributor*

My car finally gave up and died on the interstate yesterday. I was actually driving to the mechanic to get it repaired when it happened. He fixed the distributor, rotor, cap and spark plugs. It's running fine now. 
Thank you all for your input.


----------

